# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  2010, el año mas cálido junto a 2005 y 1998

## Luján

Nota de la AEMET:




> 21/01/2011  La OMM ha publicado una nota informativa en la que  señala que el año 2010 ha sido el mas cálido desde que existen  registros, igualando su temperatura media global a las de los años 2005 y  1998.
> 
>         La conclusión se basa en los datos proporcionados por el Centro  Hadley de Investigación del Clima del Reino Unido, el Centro Nacional de  Datos Climáticos y la Administración Nacional de Aeronáutica y del  Espacio ambos de Estados Unidos.
>      Nota completa en español:      http://www.wmo.int/pages/mediacentre...pr_906_es.html


Y la de la OMM:



> *Comunicado de prensa Nº 906*
> 
> *Comunicado destinado solamente a informar a la prensa
>   No es un documento oficial*   *2010 es uno de los años más cálidos jamás observados* 
> *Ginebra, 20 de enero de 2011 (OMM)   El año 2010 fue uno de los años más cálidos jamás registrados, junto  con 2005 y 1998, según la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). Los  datos recopilados por la OMM revelan que no existe ninguna diferencia  estadísti*camente significativa entre las temperaturas mundiales de  2010, 2005 y 1998.* 
>    En 2010 la temperatura media mundial  superó en 0,53 °C (0,95 °F) el promedio correspondiente al período de  1961 a 1990. Este valor es 0,01 °C (0,02 °F) superior a la temperatura  nominal    de 2005 y 0,03 °C (0,05 °F) superior a la de 1998. Si se comparan los  datos se aprecia    que la diferencia entre los valores de estos tres años es menor que el  margen de incertidumbre    (± 0,09 °C o ± 0,16°F).  
>    Estas estadísticas se basan en  conjuntos de datos que mantienen la Unidad de Investigación sobre el  Clima y el Centro Hadley de la Oficina Meteorológica de Reino Unido, el  Centro Nacional de Datos Climáticos (NCDC) y la Administración Nacional  de Aeronáutica y del Espacio (NASA) de Estados Unidos de América.
>    En diciembre de 2010 la cobertura de  hielo marino en el Ártico fue la menor jamás registrada, con una  extensión media en ese mes de 12 millones de kilómetros cuadrados, esto  es, 1,35 millones de kilómetros cuadrados por debajo de la media  correspondiente al mes de diciembre durante el período de 1979 a 2000.  Anteriormente, en septiembre se había registrado la tercera extensión  más reducida de la cobertura de hielo.
>    Los datos de 2010 confirman la  tendencia significativa al calentamiento a largo plazo de la Tierra,  manifestó el Secretario General de la OMM, Sr. Michel Jarraud. Los diez  años más cálidos de los que se tienen datos se han registrado a partir  de 1998.
> ...

----------

